# Steaming



## fireman (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi. I'm sort of new to MJ.
A friend gave me abt half an ounce.
But it was condensed in a block.
He said that it is condensed, and that I should steam it.

What will steaming it do?
Has anybody done this?


----------



## alaskabud (Jan 29, 2006)

Just spray water mist all aound the clump and put in a gallon zip lock bag and blow air into the bag till its full then seal it and let it sit overnight. Take the pot out and pull it apart the next day, you may want to remist for one more day or dry it some then depending on how much moisture you want in it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

fireman said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm sort of new to MJ.
> A friend gave me abt half an ounce.
> But it was condensed in a block.
> He said that it is condensed, and that I should steam it.
> ...


Hey fireman, welcome to the world of pot. The weed you're talking about has been pressed, not condensed. Condensed is what you do to soup.

When folks have a lot of pot to move across borders and the like, they have to make the pot as small as possible. I've seen everything from putting a board across it and running a car on it to using a full scale hydraulic press. This makes them able to put much, much more pot into a truck, plane, whatever.

As alaska bud told you, misting is about the most popular method of helping the MJ to expand back to it's original form.

Hey, I've got a couple of acres I need you to water with that big fire hose, man. Can ya do it about three times a week? Let me put some stuff in the tank truck first.


----------



## fireman (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Is there a difference between keeping it pressed as opposed to steaming it to expand? Will it lower the quality? Or will I have just as good quality in a larger amount?
I haven't tried steaming it yet.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 29, 2006)

Brick weed jeez I haven't seen any of that crap since '70.
We used to just break it up and smoke it.
We got it in 1-kilo bricks.  Back in '67 they were available for $100.00 each.

When you press weed into bricks, you severly impact it's quality.  Once pressed, you cannot restore it to it's original quality.
I think all rehydrating would do is make it burn a bit better.  It might keep a few of the trike's from seperating.


----------



## skunk (Jan 29, 2006)

thats what i was thinking ganja . if it had alot of resin on it it would lose it with whatever they used to compact it .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Brick weed jeez I haven't seen any of that crap since '70.
> We used to just break it up and smoke it.
> We got it in 1-kilo bricks. Back in '67 they were available for $100.00 each.
> 
> ...


Another old guy! Heh Heh. The THC is unaffected by pressing. The appearance is degraded and pressing increases the chance of mold and bacteria because of the heat that is insulated by the brick. Most dealers that trade in bricks have a routine decompression regimen they follow to make the weed more appealing to the buyer. Most buyer don't even notice.  The weed is slightly re-hydrated by the process.

The sure give away is the fact that the pistils are crushed by pressing. Look at any bud and if you see uncrushed pistils, it hasn't been pressed. If there are no visible pistils and you see a lot of pistil type shake in your bag, then it's been pressed. It's still a common practice because of the necessity of having to move large shipments of pot. Large scale dealers are no dummies. They will move the pot as small as they can make it. Better profits. If the tons and tons of pot were moved without compression, it would fill lots of trains. Not a good idea for an illegal crop. Some dealers are using a vacuum process now to avoid size and odor. When the cops figure out how to bust us, we'll just think of a way to get around it. What a fucked up game it is.


----------



## fireman (Jan 30, 2006)

Kewl.

So then it would be better to rehydrate it than to leave it pressed because it burns better right?
And there will also be less chance of mold and bacteria as well if I rehydrate?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 30, 2006)

fireman said:
			
		

> Kewl.
> 
> So then it would be better to rehydrate it than to leave it pressed because it burns better right?
> And there will also be less chance of mold and bacteria as well if I rehydrate?


If all you have is an ounce or less, it's really not a problem. I'm talking about Kilos. With a K, yeah, it's better to unpack it and rehydrate it. For personal smoke, just break off a piece and smoke away.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats mostly all you can find now n days (ont eh street that is) is the imported "pressed" weed. When I asked a guy who would know, he said they use those household kictchen trash compactors. you know the ones that press down and then back. They do that, add more bud repeat so on and so on untill they have an extremly heavy condensed block of product. 
Those crafty smugglers. 
-WSA-


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> they use those household kitchen trash compactors.-


Man, there's something about throwing bud in a trash can that makes me weird out.

The big boys use digital hydraulic presses. Fast as shit and totally adjustable. Some use the pressed brick to cure. It can build up an impressive amount of heat. The blocks are sometimes dried in an oven at 120 degrees. A few hours and you can kick a cure off real nice that way. I'm talkin about 10 kilo blocks.

You gotta remember man, they have 100's of tons to process. That's enough to kill a trash compactor in a New York minute. Someone in a "Mom and Pop" dealership would be using the compactor.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 14, 2006)

Well sure I know and have seen pics of the legendary "Mexican Bagging rooms". But we all can only hope to be so lucky.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2006)

break that shit up and smoke it.


----------

